# [V] i7-920 - Netzwerkstuff von SMC - Tastatur Maus Paket Logitech S510 und mehr...



## Gajeza (21. Februar 2011)

Ich biete:
*
Arbeitsspeicher**:
*
2x *Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 5-5-5-16 2x1GB Kit* _(gebraucht, mit OVP)_
*Netzwerk:
*
4x *SMC 108Mbit/S WLan Bridge* _(gebraucht, mit OVP) je_ _40€_
1x *SMC 54Mbit/S WLan Router* *(*_gebraucht, mit OVP_*)* _45€_
1x *Netgear 108Mbit/S PCI WLan Karte* _(gebraucht, mit OVP)_ _25€_
1x *SMC 54Mbit/S PCI WLan Karte  * *(*_gebraucht, mit OVP) __20€_
*Prozessor:
*
1x *Intel Core i7-920* _(gebraucht, mit OVP und Lüfter eines i7-950)_ _200__€_
*Prozessorkühler:
*
1x *Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro* Sockel 775_(gebraucht, mit OVP)_ _20€_
eventuell 1x *Thermaltake Big Typhoon 120 + Scythe Kama Flex 1500RPM 120mm Silentlüfter *Sockel 775_(gebraucht, ein Gewinde für den Lüfter dreht durch, mit OVP) 35€_
*Festplatten:
*
1x *Western Digital Caviar WD1200 120GB IDE Festplatte *_(gebraucht, ohne OVP)_ _25€_
1x *Western Digital Elements 320GB USB Festplatte *_(gebraucht, mit Netzteil, ohne OVP)_ 40€
*Peripherie:
*

Versand:
6,99 (DHL Paket)
6,99+Nachnahmegebühr (DHL Paket Nachnahme)

Bezahlung:
Vorauskasse
Nachnahme
Bar bei Abholung

Preise sind VB; für Fotos, soweit vorhanden, weitere Infos etc. einfach PN an mich.


----------



## Gajeza (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [V] i7-920 - Netzwerkstuff von SMC - Tastatur Maus Paket Logitech S510 und mehr..*

Und hepp!


----------

